

StartupSchool schedule - xtacy
http://www.startupschool.org/schedule.html

======
RyanGWU82
The schedule says that talks start at 9:00, but Kirsty's email said they start
at 9:30. Does anyone know which is correct?

~~~
geuis
Not sure, but I would go with the published schedule. Better to be early than
late.

